# Ashford Wheel on craigslist ?



## pyrobear (Nov 10, 2006)

i just saw this listing for a Ashford Spinning Wheel on craigslist i know the pis are not the best but das it look all thare ? i do not know vary much about wheels, ill like to get one and the price ($120) is almost to hard to pass up 

Ashford Spinning Wheel


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

GOSH ! That seems a REALLY good deal !!! I can only say, its a GREAT wheel to start with !!!! Thats what I have , Id just make sure it works .... wheel turns , no broken parts etc !! 
Everybody here can help ya get it going and help you learn !! It's SO fun , I just learned this year !!


----------



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

it looks like it is all there to me.. but I bought the same wheel about a year ago and it is in getting some parts it has needed hopefully it will be done this week!


----------



## pyrobear (Nov 10, 2006)

but the bad thing is Upper Sandusky is about 4 hours away from me.
but the good thing is my brother is going to a tractor pull this saterday in Upper Sandusky .
and the bad thing to that is i have to work that day :Bawling:


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I think it's a good deal. It's a single treadle - how about the drive ladies? Single or double? 

I'd send that brother after it and have him pick it up for you. If it isn't what you like, you can resell it.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Looks like a really nice wheel. I'd snap it up.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

It looks like the sister to my beloved wheel  My wheel was my first one and it is still my favorite. It's expandable, you can easily change it up, parts are easy to find and repair is no big deal. Have your brother pick it up for you


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

Looks in really good shape to me! And considering a new one is close to 5 times their asking price, I'd say snap it up.


----------



## pyrobear (Nov 10, 2006)

well i sent her/him a email sens the # was not right 
so at this moment if thay still have it i plan on buying it:banana:


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Keeping my fingers crossed that it will be your by this weekend!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Oh Pyro! I hope you get it! That is a very pretty wheel. I paid WAY more for mine a couple of years ago. And don't regret it a bit.
I have an ashford double traddle.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Hmmm.....wonder what a barely used Kiwi is worth..... :whistlin:


----------



## pyrobear (Nov 10, 2006)

well i ges sadly no wheel for me , the person who listed it has not called me or email me back


----------



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

Forerunner; You have a kiwi for sale?


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I believe a deal could be reached with the right individual, so, sort of ?


----------



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

why don't you like the kiwi?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

PyroBear I'm sorry that didn't work out for you. Keep looking, something will come along. Also check Shopgoodwill.com


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

My Kiwi is a little small for the kind of volume I'm planning to work with.
It's a great hobby wheel, or starter wheel for the un-obsessed. :shrug:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I use the Kiwi almost every single day. It is a perfectly functional machine.
Working on a 3 ply superwash sock yarn right now.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Cyndi told me my bobbins were too small. :sob:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Well. If CYNDI says so....

I can see where *you* would benefit from one of those Indianhead spinners actually.

Now that is a sturdy machine with a moster bobbin. :teehee:
Heck, I bet you could make yourself one. 

Indian Head Spinning Wheel Â« Spinninglizzy&#8217;s Weblog


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I think I'm in _love_!

Now to find another old treadle sewing machine.....


----------



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

I wonder if forerunner would like the ashford country spinner?


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I think that's what Cyndi was talking about........huge bobbin and stuff.

Now, mind you, I've gotten over the huge yarn thing, but having that much _capacity_ to put on a pound at a time (or more) would be advantageous.

That's not to say that I won't ever spin bulky and enjoy it, but volume just warrms my heart. 

The electric fellows (out of the Ozarks, Missouri,even  ) have been putting up new poles and stringing new lines everywhere around here for the last 5 months.
Maybe I could just round up a half dozen or so of their used wire spools (you know, the great big ones that Gramma used as a table to scale fish and process tomatoes on when you were a kid) and hook them up to the Kiwi somehow.......:yawn:


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

FR ... go check your PMs. 

ETA and I just bought a bag of big bulky yarn in bright orange, you got me inspired to make a sweater! (I'll cheat and follow a pattern though...)


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Bright orange ?! 

I made one of those in a big, fluffy, obnoxiously cabled turtleneck. They are bold and daring, I'll have you know, pattern or not!

PM box was chock full of good news. 

Might not have to hook up that wire spool to my Kiwi, after all.

Pics will be forth coming, maybe mid-late October. :bouncy:


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Good news indeed! Yay. 

And a big fluffly obnoxiously cabled orange turtleneck sounds great. I'm planning to make this one:









The yarn is variegated, so it'll have lots of 'texture' on it's own, and I want a bright and warm and easy to layer over whatever else I'm wearing indoors in winter kind of sweater. I have to finish this shawl I'm working on before I can allow myself to cast on the sweater though, and the wait is driving me bonkers!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

ohhhh ... pretty sweater !!! I bookmarked it - looks like a fast knit on size 11 needles !!!


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Caren said:


> I wonder if forerunner would like the ashford country spinner?


I have a Country Spinner and that thing is a big honkin spinning machine! It can hold up to 2.2 POUNDS of yarn. I use it for plying because I don't have to worry about the size of the skein. So far, I haven't been able to fill that puppy up. :sing: I LOVE this machine and can't say enough good things about it.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

2.2 pounds !?! 

Why, that's almost enough for a third of a sweater. 

Is that to say an Indian Head would hold half a sweater or more ? :bouncy:


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Easily.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

I'm heading to the post office, Forerunner!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

:grouphug:



















:bouncy:


----------

